# Latte's Litter (Please help with sexes!)



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Latte had a litter of 7 on the 15th. I'm trying to sex them but having a lot of trouble, they all look the same to me! It will be easier in another few days when their fur comes in but I'm trying to get a rough idea of how many does and bucks I have.

B&W #1 

















B&W #2 

















B&W #3









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










RY#1

















RY#2

















RY#3 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










RY #4


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

So it appears that the reason I couldn't tell the difference is that they are ALL females! Now that their belly fur is coming in they all have nipples!


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lucky! They all look precious


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow 7 females you lucky doll


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Here are some updated photos of this all girl litter!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

That third picture is wayyyyy too cute!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Those gingers are stunning!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Some of the black and white ones are looking satin to me... or is it the flash?! So adorable xxx


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, one of the black and white babies and two of the RY are satin.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey what does RY stand for! Thanks  and btw still dying from those gingers!


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

RY is Recessive Yellow, or ginger


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks! Would recessive ginger be RG or just RY?


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

I really don't know much about mouse genetics, I just know in the US that the ginger color is caused by the RY gene. http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm#RY


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for link cant believe how beautiful our bubs are! Those gingers IM SO JEALOUS


----------

